# Amboyna Burl Lidded Vase



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here is my first attempt at trying a lidded vase. It is Amboyna Wood. It is 6 1/4" tall by 4 1/4" across. With the lid and finial it is 7 3/4" tall. It is finished with Antique Oil and buffed. I was pretty tickled with the outcome. I wish I would have had a bigger piece of ebony for a pedestal but that can be for the next one. This was my special project this week.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

As I told yah Bernie, that's your finest piece. The finial is beautiful and man what a chunk of wood that is and what you did with it. Fantastic!!

Corey


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Bernie, that is a real cool vase, great job. I especially like the wood. Can it be used for other project besides turning?

Rolf


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

rmaxa said:


> Bernie, that is a real cool vase, great job. I especially like the wood. Can it be used for other project besides turning?
> 
> Rolf


I image you could use it for something else but it is pretty pricey. That piece was 5" X 5" X 7" tall. So wasn't a big piece per se but cost about $50 shipped. It is a pretty rare wood and I have only seen it in small pieces for turning. 

Thanks for the comments. I appreciate it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie, can you get any better than that??????????? That is one beautiful vase. Really.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bernie,

*That is Spectacular!!*


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Dave I do appreciate it.


----------



## dusty56 (Jan 1, 2006)

Very impressive turning and the inset lid was something I had never thought of doing. Great job and a sweet finish also : )


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Dusty. I liked the idea. I am going to be doing another one like it. Just hope it turns out as nice as this one.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bernie that is one marvelous piece of work.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Jerry.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

A real pro Bernie, that is stunning piece.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you Pete. I appreciate it.


----------

